# Tilly's home from her operation



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I felt sick as I left her this morning, but her spay went fine and we collected her around 5:30pm. She's still incredibly tired and lethargic, she's barely opened her eyes since we got her home. 

I've made her a comfy bed in the lounge and put her onesie on. I think I'll stay downstairs with her tonight.

We are going to Northumberland for2 days on Monday,will she be able to go for a walk off her lead by then? Or will she have to stay on lead? I forgot to ask the vet!

Anyway, here she is with her poorly tummy on her comfy bed. Lots of cuddles for Tilly!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

And here she is in her onesie. Poor sleepy Tilly


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, poor baby, I hope she recovers quick. We were told 10 days before any off leash walking...so you might be better to keep her on leash.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor baby girl. She is so cute. Willow had a regular spay with glue outside and stitches inside. We were told only small walks to go potty on lead for ten days. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poor Tilly, best keep her on the lead for 10 days, that's what we were told with Oscar and Tilly's operation is bigger than his. Oscar is still looking very sad and just wants us to carry him everywhere, which is easy enough, not so easy with Tilly 
Still feel really guilty for doing it to him but sure next week I shall feel better, he goes for his check tomorrow so hopefully everything will be ok. Hope Tilly settles tonight we had horrendous night with Oscar (crying all the time) in the end hubby had to sit downstairs with him all night as I had to be up early for work this morning. He does seem better today so hopefully a better night tonight. Big hugs and kisses to Tilly xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh poor Oscar! I am already planning on having a little sleepover with Tilly downstairs so hopefully she will settle fine.

Is Jack wondering what's wrong with his playmate? Hopefully Tilly and her BFF will be bouncing around again in no time!

x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there. Hope all goes well with Tilly. Lucy has bounced back from her spay and subsequent pregnancy. I stopped downstairs with her the first night too. Bless, its quite an operation to go through for them. We were advised by the vet that she had no off-lead walks for 10 days or so, and she only wanted to go tiny walks along the road for the three days in any event, and then we gradually increased the walk length. Do watch out for a phantom pregnancy afterwards, although we were told by the vet that it was certainly not the norm. (We waited 3 months from her season as advised). Kind regards.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Tilly but she does look very comfy on her bed with her little onesie! When Molly got spayed she could only go on short walks to do her business for 10 days, the vet told us not to let her jump up on stuff or over exert herself. Hope she gets better soon. Molly was sulky for a few days but then all of a sudden was back to her craziness


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awww! Poor little Tilly.....get well soon baby.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah poor Tilly and little Oscar hope they are both feeling better soon. I slept downstairs when mine were done, more for peace of mind really x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Get well soon Tilly. OH and me took it inturns to stay downstairs with George when he had his op as we did'nt want him going upstair. George sends Tilly lots of hugs and kisses:hug::kiss: PS Just think Lottie what gorgeous puppies they could have had!! haha a big box of chocolate puppies x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Diana they would have been gorgeous! Curly wurly choccie puppies!

She slept fine and has had some scrambled egg for breakfast, she is still really under the weather though, I am having to carry her everywhere. Other than that she is either lying looking sad or sleeping. My poor baby 

Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little girl - she will get better. 
Kiki slept for three days (pretty much constantly) after that back to irrepressible bouncing. The sleepy bit is the easier bit: you do feel guilty, but at least you are not trying to keep a zebedee from leaping everywhere.
Hope Tilly feels a bit better soon.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope today is a better day for poor Tilly. Hugs

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor Tilly ... Hope she's getting lots of rest and will be back to her old self in no time

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Big hugs to Tilly, pleased it is over with and she is home recovering! Her bed looks lovely and comfy so sure she will enjoy the rest x


----------

